# NC Shooting Ranges



## bruce333

If you know of one that needs to be added/edited, post up...

http://www.ncwildlife.org/pg04_HuntingTrapping/ncsr/

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...=35.550105,-80.518799&spn=4.3615,7.075195&z=7

*
Greensboro
www.calibers.net
6910 Downwind Rd., Greensboro, NC. 27409
Phone 336.668.3232*

Albemarle
Efird's Rifle Range
20766-C St. Martin Rd.
Albemarle, NC 28001
Phone: 704-982-3196
150 Yard Coverd Benches Rifle Range
25 Yard Pistol
Skeet Machine

Belmont
www.shootersexpress.com/indoorrange.htm
2 Caldwell Drive
Belmont, NC 28120 (Gaston County)
Mon-Sat 10-9, Sun 1-6
1-800-358-GUNS
Right off I-85 Exit 27

Cold Mountain Gun Range - Bethel, NC
Directions: From Waynesville:
Take Pigeon St. (276) to Bethel. At 276/215 intersection turn right at Jukebox Junction restaurant onto 215. Travel approx. 9 miles. Look for gravel road on the right.

Brevard
Bear Arms Indoor Shooting Range
http://www.beararmsbrevard.com/index.php
1653 Rosman Hwy., Brevard, NC 28712

Bunnlevel
Range 37 Public Shooting Range and Gun Club
http://www.range37.com/
Phone: (910) 893-9887
Email: [email protected]
1333 Loop Road
Bunnlevel, North Carolina 28323
Our static range boasts 18 covered shooting lanes, with berms at 25 and 100 yards.
Open shooting bays.
12 room, 270° Shoot-House
Benches, shelves, and targets stands are provided.

Butner
www.northstateshootingclub.com/Frames/Frame_Home.htm
]www.northstateshootingclub.com
100 to 1000yard rifle range

Churchland
Piedmont Hangunner's Association
Churchland,NC
Hwy-150
About 30 minutes south of Winston Salem
50,100 and 200 rifle range
5-Pistol bays with steel plates
One clay thrower
Private Club

Columbus
www.polkcountygunclub.org
P.O. Box 224,
Tryon, N.C. 28782
Located at 1243 Little Mountain Rd., Columbus,
N.C., approximately 3 miles off I-26.
Telephone: (828) 863-4544
300 yd. rifle range
100 yd. sight-in range
50 yd. pistol range
2 combination trap & skeet fields
100m rifle range under construction

Cullowhee
Moss Knob
Just past Western Carolina University you turn right at the Jackson County Rec center. Follow Tilley Creek Road until you see the sign on the left directing you to the range. The sign is actually angled away from you coming in this direction, it's about 5-6 miles after you make the turn at WCU. You turn left onto a gravel road and go another 5 miles or so. Not a big range but it's on federal land so it's open to the public. About 8-10 concrete benches that are covered, Porta John on the premises

Dudley
Eastern North Carolina Firing Range and Gun club
2253 Hwy 581 South
Dudley NC 28333
http://www.encfiringrange.com
Monday: 12:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Tuesday:Closed
Wednesday through Saturday:10:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Sunday: 12:00 PM to 5:00 PM, Open to Members Only on Sundays **no payments accepted**
919.736.3400, 919.223.7241
100 and 270yd. rifle, covered 25 yd pistol with cable target holders and a second pistol bay with plates, poppers and a mover.

Elkin
Windy Hill Trading Post
1461 Joe Layne Mill Rd
Elkin, NC 28621
(336) 366-2409

Gun store, 100 yard ranges on the back porch, and skeet in the front yard.

Goldsboro
http://wtsguns.com/
WT's Guns & Indoor Range
115 Centura Drive
Goldsboro,NC 27530

Phone (919) 735-4441
Fax (919) 735-5499
Email - [email protected]

10:00 - 6:00 M-F and from 9:00 - 4:00 on Saturdays
1/2 hour and hourly, yearly rates, LEO & Mil. discount
Rental Guns Available
The indoor range has eight lanes with a shooting distance of up to 25 yards. The range is designed for handguns, rifles and shotguns. * All handguns up to .50 * All rifles up to .325WSM * Black Powder * All Shotguns

Greenville
Paradise Hunting Preserve
Hwy 43 about 15 miles east of Greenville and about 10 miles west of Vanceboro just by the Blackjack-Simpson turnoff and near the Calico Crossroads. There is a sign for it right beside the church

Havelock
B&R Guns and Range
Lake Road
Havelock, NC.
252-447-5476
Pistol range at 7,15,25 and 50 yds.
Rifle range at 50 and 100 yds & 200 meters.
Covered Firing Line
$6.50 per hr./$13.00 all day
Competitive shoots on the 4th Saturday of the month

Hendersonville
http://www.hendersonvillegunrange.com/index.html
Rex's Indoor Range & Gun Store
77 Upward Road
East Flat Rock, NC
(828) 696-9838
$7 per 30 minutes.
You can use any handgun or rifle indoors with the exception of black powder. Shotguns cannot be used in the range.
Tuesday through Saturday
9:00am till 8:00pm
Tuesdays and Wednesdays Pistol Competition:
5:30pm till 9:30pm

Holly Springs
Wake County Firearms Education and Training Center
www.wakegov.com/ccbi/fetc/default.htm
Tuesdays and Thursdays and Firdays, 6 PM - 9 PM
Saturdays and Sundays, 1 PM - 6 PM
Telephone: 919-303-0851, during open hours only
$10 / hour - Wake County residents
$15 / hour - Non-Wake County resident

Hubert
Flatwoods
357 Riggs Rd
Hubert, NC
(910) 353-7593
pistol range out to 50 yards.
rifle out to 200 yards
firning lines are covered,no rapid fire.
non-members $10.00 per day
members $125.00 a year
also have 2 fish ponds

Louisburg
Shooting Sports Inc (SSI)
up near Louisburg, about 25 miles north of the beltline of Raleigh up on 401
Vist www.younggunsinc.com/ in Apex for details

Matthews
Firepower, INC
http://www.firepowernc.com/
Matthews (Charlotte) NC
1200 Industrial Dr., Matthews, NC 28105.
Phone: 704-849-2828
Public Indoor Pistol (50 ft) 6-7 bays
$8/hr, $5+ammo for rentals

Mebane
Durham Pistol & Rifle Club
http://www.dprc.org/
The range is located at 3973 S Jim Minor Road, just south of Mebane, North Carolina

Monroe
Bullet Hole Shooting Ctr
2811 Chamber Dr,
Monroe, NC
(704) 291-2521

Oxford
users.gloryroad.net/~idpa/
5027 Hancock Road
Oxford, NC 27565
one with a plate rack (NOT to be shot with an AR)
one with a shoot house
one out to 320yds
three are 25 to 30 yards

Pinnacle
Yadkin Valley Sportsmans Club
Pinnacle NC. Right at the foot of Pilot Mt.
25' pistol pit
100'
200'

Plafftown
www.gftc.com/index.htm
4681 Yadkinville Rd.
Plafftown,NC 27040
336-924-8426

Raleigh
Personal Defense & Handgun Safety Center, Inc.
301 Tryon Road, Raleigh, NC 27603
http://www.pdhsc.com/
Range One: Normal range
Range Two: INTERACTIVE COMBAT RANGE
Monday& Friday 10-6, Tuesday-Thursday 10-9. Pistol only.
919.779.6880

Eagle 1 
7 lanes 25 yards.
www.eagle1supply.com
4410 Craftsman Drive
Raleigh Nc. 27609
(919) 954-1032

Rocky Mount
www.oldhickorygunclub.com/
PO Box 7984,
Rocky Mount, NC 27804
252-977-3231

Shooter's Indoor Sports Range
141 N Business CT
Rocky Mount, NC
http://www.shootersindoorsports.com/Welcome.htm
(252) 977-9878

Rutherfordton
Piedmont Gun Club
Mapping address:
Maple Creek Rd & CC Lovelace Rd
Rutherfordton, NC 28139
http://www.piedmontgunclub.org/
Piedmont GC is a private club that has a Trap & Skeet field, 50 yard pistol, 50 yard rimfire, and 100, 200 & 600 yard rifle ranges. Membership is not required to participate in monthly matches.

Salisbury
Rowan County Wildlife Association
NSSF MEMBER
650 Majolica Rd
Salisbury North Carolina 28145
704-636-8662

Sanford
WWW.Deepriver.Net
Deep River Sporting Clays
284 Cletus Hall Road
Sanford, NC 27330

Telephone: 919-774-7080
Fax: 919-708-5052

Main - Pleasant walk through the grounds offering 13 different shooting fields.
Tower - Programmable international wobble trap on a 35-foot tower provides exciting shooting over a duck pond. Course includes 10 different stations, open to members only.
Compact Sporting - 25-target practice field built around an international wobble trap. It also provides other target presentations.
Pistol Range - Teaching field for use with marksmanship and safe handling courses.

Southern Pines
Moore County Wildlife Club
Camp Easter Road
Southern Pines, NC
Membership is $120 a year with $50 initiation fee for new members.
Meetings are the 3rd Tuesday of the month at 7pm.Thx, BadgerArms
100Yrd Rifle
25Yrd Pistol
Skeet

http://www.claytargetsonline.com/club.php/58
Shane's Sporting Clays
6319 B Hwy. 158
Summerfield, NC 27358
336-643-7168
_______________

Turnerburg
Shooters Sporting Club
PO Box 93
Turnerburg, NC 28688
(704) 546-5400
Mainly skeet shooting but have a 300 yard rifle range and pistol range
The outdoor pistol range is $8.00 per hour for non members.
Non members are not permitted to shoot on the rifle range.
tues-sat 10:00 AM - Dusk
Sun 1:00 PM - Dusk
closed monday
IM USMCSKI
For info on joining at his corporate rate of $100.

Uwharrie
Flintlock Valley Shooting Range
$3/day or $30/yearly
Located off Forest Road 576 (Moccasin Creek Rd.)
Two shelters with shooting benches100 yard rifle range & 50 yards pistol range
The range is open seven days a week. Range hours are one half hour after sunrise until one half hour before sunset.
It's located about 35 miles south of Thomasville with the entrance off of Hwy. 109.
Take 109 south from Thomasville. When you pass under Hwy. 49 you're about 9 miles from the entrance.
If you hit the BP at El Dorado you have just missed Mullinex
Turn Right on Mullinex Rd.{1154} travel 3.3 miles to-
Turn Right on Mcleans Creek Rd. {544}travel 1.7 miles to-
Turn Left on Badin Lake Rd. {597} Travel 1.1 miles to-
Turn Right on Moccasin Creek Rd.{576} range is less than a mile on the Left
GPS coordinates for Flintlock Valley are:
35 25.60N 80 04.10W

(BTW-The road listed on the map as "Government Rd. is 576 or Moccasin Creek Rd.)

Waxhaw
http://www.cr-pc.org/
Charlotte Rifle & Pistol Club
25 miles south of Charlotte

Wilmington
www.shooterschoiceplus.com
6789 Gordon Road
Wilmington, NC 28411
910-350-0486
Just off Market St. (US 17 N.) Follow Market St. north to the Gordon Road Intersection. Turn west on Gordon approx. 1/2 mile on the right.
Indoor range with boothed lanes for handguns and rim-fire rifles[/img]

Yadkin County
Carolina West Shooting Club
http://www.carolinawestshooting.org/
rifle to 300 yards
pistol, muzzleloader, archery, sporting clays
P.O. Box 729
658 Rutherford Road
Nebo, NC 28761

**list compiled from various sources**


----------



## Brevard

One in Hendersonville. Rex's Guns and Ammo

http://www.hendersonvillegunrange.com/index.html


----------



## bruce333

Thanks Brevard. Added the info...

other updates:

Wake FETC in Holly Springs is now open on Fridays as well.

ENC Firing Range in Dudley has added a 270 yard rifle range. Closed on Mondays (open Tuesday-Sunday).


----------



## tony pasley

Wayah Bald shooting Range off Wayah road Macon County N.C. $3.00 a car load.

On Target Sweeten Creek Road Asheville N.C.


----------



## Todd

You also forgot the T. Pasley Gun Club. Only downside is it's private and if you don't have an invite, you'd better hope you can find cover quick. :smt033


----------



## Todd

bruce333 said:


> Wake FETC in Holly Springs is now open on Fridays as well.


And it's a good thing too! Went last night and it was packed. All the lanes were being used! Guys were standing around waiting to shoot. I had never seen that before. I was chatting with the RO running the desk when I checking out and he said it was a 30 minute wait. Glad I got there just after 6:00 when it opened. He said that Friday nights are now the best time to come since most people go out with friends or family and not to the range.


----------



## Redwolf

Fayetteville,

Jim's Gun Jobbery and Indoor Range‎ 
4632 Yadkin Rd, Fayetteville, NC‎ -
(910) 864-2270‎

Guns Plus
1503 N Bragg Blvd
Spring Lake, NC 28390
(910) 497-2440‎

McKellar's Lodge
Hours of Operation
Wed-Fri 11 am-5 pm
Sat-Sun 10 am-5 pm
(910)432-1391


----------



## tony pasley

Todd said:


> You also forgot the T. Pasley Gun Club. Only downside is it's private and if you don't have an invite, you'd better hope you can find cover quick. :smt033


Todd I have shot at a living target this month " YET".


----------



## Todd

tony pasley said:


> Todd I have shot at a living target this month " YET".


Well, there's still a few days left. :smt033


----------



## wncguns

*Bear Arms Gun range in Brevard, NC*

http://www.beararmsbrevard.com/

Handgun, shotgun and all rifle calibers. $15 for the day, $30 for the month, semi and annual memberships available as well. New and used guns sold.


----------



## bruce333

Frontline Defense, Firearms Training Center and Range

Firearms Training Center and Outdoor Shooting Range. Pistol, Rifle and Shotgun. Training. Pistol and 3 gun Matches. Veteran owned. Membership discounts for Veterans.

MEMBER HOURS
Mon-Sat 8am-Dusk
Sunday 12pm-6pm

GUEST & VISITOR HOURS
Saturday 8am-Dusk
Sunday 12pm-6pm

(919) 605-8350

1060 Ernest Turner Rd
Warrenton, North Carolina 27589

Pistol, Rifle, & Shotgun Outdoor Shooting Range in Warrenton NCFrontline Defense | Firearms Training Center & Range

[email protected]

16-lane, 25-yard covered pistol range
12-lane, 100-yard shotgun and rifle range
8-lane, 300-yard rifle range opening soon
300-yard shotgun, rifle, and pistol tactical training area on non-competition weekends
archery range


----------



## bruce333

The Flintlock Valley range at Uwharrie is currently closed, however there are plans in the works to open it again. No date yet.


----------

